# be sure to fill yer gas tanks just in case of election riots



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

be sure to have yer tanks full just in case.

im not sure if its bs some reports are saying some of the more rowdy obama supporters will riot.
:shock:

or the media keeping the threats on the down low.

god i hope mittens wins. im actually kinda scared.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I hope you guys in the States the best of luck tomorrow. I hope nothing bad actually happens no matter who wins. Good luck guys.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

me too. well lock n load time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I doubt any trouble is started in my area. It'll be a shame if there is any. I really am the peaceful type. Sure, you'd never think that if you saw me loading up for the range, but I truly don't want to send someone to hell on a hollow point.

That being said, happy Voting!

Shotlady, we've got to introduce you to the Constitution Party before next election. It really is time we stopped supporting the ones who never work for us and get back to the constitutional republic we never should have left!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Denton said:


> Send someone to hell on a hollow point.


Love it!!

I'd be a liar if I didnt say I was worried.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i expect trouble in my area. well because its la and the people here riot.

i will be well pleased if things are peaceful.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I live in Maine. It's too cold for people to riot. LOL. We're too lazy here. 

LA on the other hand. I'd be concerned.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The usual rioters are 1.9% er's in my county


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My tanks are full, just like the mags.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

shotlady said:


> be sure to have yer tanks full just in case.
> 
> im not sure if its bs some reports are saying some of the more rowdy obama supporters will riot.
> :shock:
> ...


Oh Shotlady I know you are prepared for defence


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great I live in Chicago, I will make sure to fill my magazines


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

chicago is scarier than LA. i lived in waukegan for a yr. man that place.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep filled all cans and both tanks on Main BOV Also strapped in 2 new propane tanks for the BOV (Just in case) Pistol grip 12 is fully loaded (at the house with the my pregnant lady), ankle gun on, Walther on my hip (Open Carrying today!!) 3 extra clips as well!

I am Also going to drive my truck by a handfull of voting stations Jamming the song below as loud as I can!! Also Have my Marines and Colorado Flag flying proud out the back with the American Flag flying high in the center!!


----------



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

My tank is filled, and my 9mm is out of the armory. 

Thanks for the video Irish, its pretty awesome!


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I would have said your a little too paranoid to worry about election riots but then I noticed you live in LA. Heck, Lakers can't even win a finals game without riots. But then I should have a little concern too, living next to Oakland! Good luck and be safe


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000. 
I think the gas station down at the cross roads will be OK.
Gee whiz, I love small town America. And I can appreciate it too, having grown up in the paved over, high rise, concrete cess pool known as South Florida.
Now, if we still lived there, I'd be shakin' like a leaf.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I need to fuel up the FJ and the X3, stay safe shotlady. You see trouble get your guns out.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck guys, we can win a lakers game, lose one, convict someone, not convict someone with out a riot.

this place is a riot!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to confess, my car is on empty right now. LOL. I forgot to get gas. Guess I could siphon some out of the genny if need be.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

As I sit here looking at all the trees I think fill my gas tank I do that just to get home.


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

should have filled mine after work today, wasnt thinking about it. not sure how ohians will act when obama loses, but ill be smilingand ill keep my shotty very close


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm real scared. Live in Jersey. Yes knew my vote was a for nought but I voted against Obama. But if he gets elected our great country I grew up in is gone!! My grandkids don't deserve this. Damn if this happens we're gunna b a welfare country. Hell no!!! He, Obama, Hung our guys out to DIE n now he may have cart blanche to do whatever. If not thru the congress then he'll do it thru executive mandate. This man is such trouble!! How could this b happening. So many want the gov. to take care of them from craddle to grave, damn get a job , I'm not paying for ur lazy as*@#.!!!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn girl ur Soo rite. Been getting all goods together but haven't gotten protection. Guess I waited too long. Damn, over here in jersey with Sandy n now a nor Easter, but I'm going to range round here n getting ready to defend me n mine. Hell, should have done sooner, especially if the O get 4 more. :-(


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you know us nature folk have a saying the best time to plant a tree was 20 yrs a go. 2nd best time to plant a tree is right now. looks like sandy left a lot on yer plate in good time youll get yer side arms. you just stay warm up there!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Will do but since the O made it for 4 more, I'm going this wknd. Rest can wait. Thanks ...


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope Cabellas has plenty of .45's left. I got a itch that needs a scratch'n....;-)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know about y'all, but I voted twice, today. One time at the polling booth, and afterward, I went to the local gun shop and bought another shotgun and a few more boxes of .308 ammo.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well i just dont have any words. I did get my two scopes in from cabelas. yay! black friday sale at the club ill clean up on ammo.
god bless america

im so sad. i would have rather had the riots.
seems 'merka has reached the tiping point of those who want free stuff and entitlements over who care about this great nation.
do you think a fiscal conservative will ever be elected again.


----------



## Cannoncockerk (Oct 29, 2012)

Yesterday after I voted .. Just like four years ago, I went to the range and burned up a little ammo. Today I replaced the ammo, and added to the supply.


----------

